# Hinomoto E15



## Skipper (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm working on an E15 trying to get it going. I've got it running but it's got a few other issues I'll need to fix. 

This tractor sat at the gun club for over 2.5 years and wasn't so much as rolled around. It was in the dry under the shed, but like any machine that's sat that long it needs some work.

I know some of these Hinos are the same as a Massey. I wonder what model of Massey is the equivalent of the Best E15 in case I need parts. 

If anyone else has one, did you mount a weight bar on the front? This one needs weight badly on the front. Just wonder if I'd be better off with a bar for suitcase weight or just have 3 or 4 feet of rail steel welded to it.

Skipper


----------

